# Gold Dot Carry Gun 9mm Luger



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.speer.com/ammunition/handgun/gold_dot_carry_gun/19-24260.html


----------



## sacooper321 (Apr 24, 2019)

I don’t understand the point of this thread? It’s a link to out of stock ammo...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

The source for the link to this Speer site was on TTAG. 
This version of Gold Dot ammo is promoted for short barrel handguns for self defense use. 
Your results may vary and yes it is (on the speer site an ad for their version of a defense ammo. Everyone's results may vary and there are those on this site who are interested in self/home defense. This may be of interest to them.
There may be other Gun/ammo sites that do have it in stock.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

I guess Gold Dot finally addressed the G2 expansion failure fiasco? They have been tight lipped about the whole thing. I guess that kept them from publicly admitting it had problems.
I hope they did. I always liked Gold Dot ammo and bullets in just about everything.


----------



## fadlirya (Oct 31, 2019)

BackyardCowboy said:


> The source for the link to this Speer site was on TTAG.
> This version of Gold Dot ammo is promoted for short barrel handguns for self defense use.
> Your results may vary and yes it is (on the speer site an ad for their version of a defense ammo. Everyone's results may vary and there are those on this site who are interested in self/home defense. This may be of interest to them.
> There may be other Gun/ammo sites that do have it in stock.


+1


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a whole bunch of the 147 grain Gold Dot ammo, but I only run it in a gun with at least a 4" barrel...shoots great.


----------

